# Perth



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in Perth at the moment. Haven't done much yak fishing recently but if anyone wants to catch up for a fish, let me know and I'll try and get there 
Prefer flatwater but will give ocean stuff a go if the day is flat enough.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Great stuff, PM sent!!


----------

